# Electric water pump



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

How many of you have switched out your water pumps for an electric on. Meziere told me with just a little modification to the fan shroud, the LS2 version would bolt right on. But for over $630, and the fact that every 3000+ hours you have to send it back to the company to get re-built, is it worth it? I have heard of 10+ horse power gains... any further input before i but it


----------

